# ,  / > Ten-Tec >     TEN-TEC Paragon 585

## RL6LX

!     
Paragon 585,- .  -   .    -     . !

----------


## RL6LX

!  -   ,   ,  2-3   .    .       - !73!

----------


## LY3VB

> ,


     ,      ?

     585,   ,   ..

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.            ?

----------

